

Show HN: T160K - crowdfunding for culture in Africa - tomgruner

Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m pleased to announce our new social purpose startup T160K https:&#x2F;&#x2F;t160k.org, and would love to have your honest feedback!<p>We just launched the platform a few days ago and I would really appreciate having some new eyes and perspectives on the site that are unbiased by working so closely with it.<p>Thank you!<p>Tom
======
notahacker
Overall design is nicely done but a few constructive criticisms:

(i) Main image doesn't really convey what you're about. Presumably those files
in the background are Timbuktu archives, but what the uninitiated visitor
actually sees is foreign child with a sombre expression (which of course has
plenty of other connotations in the eyes of a Westerner being asked to
"contribute to change"). It also doesn't help that the main explanatory
summary of what the site is for will be below the fold for many viewers.

(ii) Rewards structure seems to have missed a trick with not offering
exclusive videos as a mid-high end reward, assuming the performers haven't
committed to everything being open-access.

(ii) May as well have some high end rewards for those feeling especially
generous too (if Westerners are prepared to buy an airline ticket to fly to
Ethiopia to see the cultural extravaganza they've contributed to, they might
even be willing to donate more than the cost of that ticket towards the
cultural organization itself)

~~~
tomgruner
Hey thanks for that well thought out review! We will be discussing all the
feedback here in the coming days.

